
Neverware - tilt
http://www.neverware.com/#introtext-3
======
mchahn
I wonder how this compares to chromixium. Is it real chromium or just a custom
shell like chromixium?

P.S. Neverware sounds like the ultimate vaporware.

------
DrScump
how do you "dual-boot Windows" on a Chromebook that has no Windows
installation or license in the first place?

